# im at it again



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

one was 14in the other was 15in caught them really deep just of the bottom in about 22ft of water got countless others but these were the biggest ones


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks cathunter you probably set hooks in the same hole im catchin these crappie. On another note im sure its not you cathunter being pro catfishermen you are but someone set out a bunch of baited hooks up perdido and just left them out there. i found like 5 nice channel cats rottan just floating behind some logs dead becuase someone was too lazy to retreive their gear. This just pissed me off! if this person is reading this you are an a hole.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

perdidofisher said:


> thanks cathunter you probably set hooks in the same hole im catchin these crappie. On another note im sure its not you cathunter being pro catfishermen you are but someone set out a bunch of baited hooks up perdido and just left them out there. i found like 5 nice channel cats rottan just floating behind some logs dead becuase someone was too lazy to retreive their gear. This just pissed me off! if this person is reading this you are an a hole.



Its terrible my man and I see it all the time. That's defiantly not me, all we sling is the ol Rod N Reel. 

I wont start Flatheading again until mid Mar to April. Any old lines fell free to tear that trash down bud. There is nothing wrong with limb lining as long as you take it all home with you.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing perdidofisher, pretty work.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

dang nice crappie , you are the man


----------

